# Silicone



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

What are some of the brands of silicone that are aquarium safe? I have purchased some GE silicone I "Window and Door" in clear, I wanted black but HD did not have any! There is no mention of any fungicide, mildewcide or anything like that on the tube!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know if they make the GE Silicone I Window and Door in black. 
Any 100% silicone should be safe, but read the labels carefully .. Ones unsafe for aquariums should say on them "not for aquariums". Don't get any that have fungicide in them either.
You'll notice the GE I makes no mention of aquariums on it. GE had bulk customers complain to them they couldn't sell their re-branded ( and much more expensive ) silicone to customers if GE was selling it in their own tubes and recommending it for aquariums. To keep the repackager customers happy , they took any mention of aquariums off the tubes.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

i used clear GE1, 100% rubber silicone. i heard that they dont put aquarium safe on it because some people used it to re-seal, large tanks and the silicone didnt have the strength to hold together (tinsel strength?). and for liability reasons it was taken off.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I use GE1 windows & doors as well.
I prefer black but couldn't find it @ HD or Rona.
I've heard ppl mention DAP in black if you're really after black.


----------

